

Hyphos - A better way to socialize - bobby_jones123
http://hyphos.com
Getting ready for private beta testing.  Hyphos is a next generation online social platform with an intuitive, "real life" inspired UI and an ever evolving social graph of people outside your network but within your interest zone.
======
minalecs
why post this if there is nothing there. You haven't even told us why its
better.

